
Tell HN: Simple ransom spam results in success - hippich
So I was going through my spam folder and noticed email below. Essentially, spammer told me they recorded me watching porn and bitcoin address where I should send 650 USD equivalent to erase these records. I was like &quot;what a waste of spam&quot;. But then decided to check bitcoin wallet - it actually received about 1500 USD worth of payments - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.blockchain.com&#x2F;btc&#x2F;address&#x2F;17viZFKw1Xn8WQcpC6GwLqjzLTcE7qBJ93<p>Not sure what to get out of it, but found it is very interesting. Why hijack a computer and encrypt files, when you can just send a spam email and get the same result...<p>The original email: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pastebin.com&#x2F;JhtduV3W
======
walrus01
Has anyone done an analysis of the btc addresses associated with the recent
bomb threat spam, to see how much money they received?

ref:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=bitcoin+bomb+threat+spam&num...](https://www.google.com/search?q=bitcoin+bomb+threat+spam&num=100&client=ubuntu&hs=GUT&channel=fs&source=lnms&tbm=nws&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi187PXi8vfAhVrs1QKHXFFB-4Q_AUIDigB&biw=1412&bih=1023)

------
PaulHoule
Now all you need to do is track down who sent the payment, then blackmail them
with (1) I know you've been watching porn, and (2) I know you paid somebody
off...

------
voyager2

      I got a couple of those, both demanding $800.  Maybe the $650 threshold gets a few more hits.

